# Teignmouth Golf Course



## Old Skier (Nov 7, 2013)

Just had a fantastic day at Teignmouth Golf Course in South Devon. A fantastic moorland course designed by Dr Alistar Mackenzie who also was the man behind Augusta National.
A great view from the club house


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 7, 2013)

Finished off with an invasion over Torquay


----------



## mikee247 (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice part of the world with some good tracks about. My in laws have a place on Churston Golf course just the other side of the bay and its a great track, short but very challenging with fantasatic views, good greens. I've never been made to feel so welcome in a bar afterwards.... the walk home was interesting....


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 8, 2013)

Aye one of my brother's fav courses, yet to play it myself.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 8, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			Aye one of my brother's fav courses, yet to play it myself.
		
Click to expand...

Play it when you get the chance, I prefer it in the Apr/May and now as it can get a bit fiery.  Having said that a couple of the lads went down today and it was under water.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 8, 2013)

See you play about a mile as the crow flies from my ex brother in laws, bet it blows a bit up there  Great county Devon.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 8, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			See you play about a mile as the crow flies from my ex brother in laws, bet it blows a bit up there  Great county Devon.
		
Click to expand...

I play in North Devon but am lucky enough to be able to get around most of the Devon tracks. Two other great tracks nearby are defiantly Churston and Dainton.


----------



## Laka (Nov 9, 2013)

fine views and course looks really nice,,,hope you had a good golf day there,,,i guess you had a rather long drive for play on that fine course.....nice pics


----------



## Laka (Nov 9, 2013)

Old Skier said:



			Finished off with an invasion over Torquay 

View attachment 8180

Click to expand...

Not season for abroad visitors this time of year,,,seems to be early birds....eager for a game in a lovely county


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 9, 2013)

Laka said:



			fine views and course looks really nice,,,hope you had a good golf day there,,,i guess you had a rather long drive for play on that fine course.....nice pics
		
Click to expand...

Just under a couple of hours but  well worth the drive Laka. Recommend it for when your over. It did however take a lot longer coming home as we know some great real ale pubs that required our attention on the way home.


----------



## Twire (Nov 12, 2013)

This reminds me.... I must try and play it next year. It's only about half an hour away from me, but never got round to it.


----------



## Old Skier (Nov 12, 2013)

Twire said:



			This reminds me.... I must try and play it next year. It's only about half an hour away from me, but never got round to it.
		
Click to expand...

Worth going on the must pop along to list but make sure it's not a day when the sea mist is coming in.


----------

